# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  برنامه کاربردی ويژوال بیسیک 6 تخت شبکه

## mehran_1361

سلام
من یک برنامه کاربردی تحت ویندوز xp  با ويژوال بیسیک 6 نوشتم که کارکنان یک بخش را موظف به تهیه گزارش روزانه از فعالیتهای خود میکنه و حالا می خوام روی شبکه کار کنه و در واقع مدیر مربوطه از طریق شبکه بتونه به گزارشهای افراد دسترسی داشته باشه. اگر کسی مقاله - کتاب - یا سورس کد برنامه مشابه داره برایم بذاره. :قلب: 
ممنون از راهنمایی تون

----------


## HjSoft

خوب اينكه خيلي ساده است ، شما ميتونيد از يك بانك Sql استفاده كنيد ، خودش همه ي اين ها رو انجام ميده .

----------


## sh2007

البته يه مقدار تنظيمات كوچيك مربوط به شبكه توي Sql , و وي بي بايد انجام بديد

----------


## mehran_1361

کمک در مورد مشکل در ارتباط برنامه vb6 و sql server 
آی پی سرور من 172.1.1.135 هست روی سیستم خودم کانکت میشه و جواب میده ولی روی سیستمهای دیگه جواب نمیده . نمی دونم چه کارهایی باید در رابطه با تنظیمات شبکه انجام بدم.

----------


## fooladvb

خواهشا و لطفا یعنی التماسا یه برنامه بزارین یا بگین چه جوری من هم بتونم برنامه ای راکه باvbدرست کردم وبانکش access هست رو برای دوتاچهارسیستم شبکه کنم

چشمام درد گرفت انقدر دنبال این راه میگردم 
اگه یادم بدی هر وقت به برنامم فکر کردم یاب ازش کردم صلواتی برات مي‌فرستم

----------


## hamed_fn

من می خواستم برنامه ای برام بدین که بتونم با اون تحت شبکه کار کنم

----------

